# Plumbing Supply Houses in Crisis an Acetylene Tank Nightmare



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I can't mention the name of my plumbing supply house...


but times are tough for them.



No saturdays, 

I'm having to order up front on my sump pumps that I only use,

3 times, 3 TIMES, 2 of which while I was there and today I called ahead of time, can't get my MC tanks refilled because they're always out.

I'm sitting with no acetylene right now and I'm thinking about the fact I have 2 B-tanks and also a large acetylene tank for my cutting torches, maybe I could move the gas to the smaller tanks, blow myself up trying to save myself the headaches always needing these tanks refilled and relying on someone else to do it.


Anyone tried the trick on moving gas to one bottle to another? I get free delivery on my bigger tanks since I spent 1000's with them last year at a welding products company.

They close up @ 4:30pm every day as well. 


It makes it tough, when you have to go more than one place to get your product.


Things are different these days in many ways. When you walk into these places now, they're very attentive to your needs, and they try to upsell more product at times.


I sent a customer to another supply house this week and I told him, "call me when you get there, put them on the phone with me so you get the right product" and I knew the fellow he put me on with.

The word "horrible" was used to describe how business was for them, a supply house I don't spend much money with because of the owner and the fact that they don't sell watts products anymore.


One thing is for sure, a Fergusons is soon to go under in my nearby area. They've been operating in the red for years.

They should of listened when I told them to bring some good looking women into their office.....but OH NO....can't do that.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

My local supply houses seem to be doing fine. My area has been semi-insulated from the recession so far.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

They are crashing and burning in my area.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

If Ferguson wasn't owned by that British company, they would be history.

The other house is slow, but better positioned.

Nobody's offering good discounts and I can get most things cheaper off the internet and do.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Roast Duck said:


> I'm sitting with no acetylene right now and I'm thinking about the fact I have 2 B-tanks and also a large acetylene tank for my cutting torches, maybe I could move the gas to the smaller tanks, blow myself up trying to save myself the headaches always needing these tanks refilled and relying on someone else to do it.
> 
> 
> Anyone tried the trick on moving gas to one bottle to another? I get free delivery on my bigger tanks since I spent 1000's with them last year at a welding products company.
> ...


Your local welding supply should be able to fill your tanks. I never cared for exchanging tanks at the supply house anyways. I would always bring in tanks in good shape and get back garbage.

Mark


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Don't screw with filling these tanks yourself. PERIOD!


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

Refilling acetylene tanks is a special process that must be done by a welding supply place. Very dangerous and the tanks must sit for period of time during filling. One of the local mechanical contractors owes the Ferguson in my area over $250,000 in unpaid materials, and can't pay because they have not been paid for some of the big jobs they have done!


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Do y'all know acetylene tanks are not hollow? It is my understanding that if they were, they would blow up with a slight jar.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

really? what are they then? like a honey comb?

PLumber jim


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> really? what are they then? like a honey comb?
> 
> PLumber jim


They have balsa wood in them


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

the one I saw cut open had like a whitish porous stuff in it. Kinda like a very hard, very coarse sheetrock.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

plumb4fun said:


> ... One of the local mechanical contractors owes the Ferguson in my area over $250,000 in unpaid materials, and can't pay because they have not been paid for some of the big jobs they have done!


In my state, you can access a contractor's license info including the violations and the money he burnt people for. It's a great tool when choosing a sub, but scary when you start adding up the dollar amounts...its huge and inexcusable.

99% of my purchases are cash. Its a habit borne of 3 recessions and a 9/11.

I never even considered filling my own tanks.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

My supply houses have cut back on counter personel and I guess a couple in the office. I have noticed a reduction in inventory also, but service is good.

Duck, fill your tanks at the local welding supply. It's cheaper anyway.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

We have three supply houses within two miles of each other here. The one we use seems to be doing alright. They admit things have slowed down a bit but they are still keeping their head above the water. That place has been there for many many years, I think they'll be able to weather the storm. I don't know if all three of them can survive though.

As for B-tanks I wouldn't try it. We use the plumbing supply despite my protests. We very often get half full or even empty bottles from them.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

I buy online more and more. HODES is primary.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Acentylene is unstable above 15 psi.

I believe the gas is actually disolved into a liquid that is inside the media of the tank so it can be pressurized to 250 psi.

I'll find the info later tonite when I get home...


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

You all are funny on here, we have a thread that was all about supply houses, and in the mix is post about Acentylene tanks. :laughing: I won't try a split on this one.

Our supply houses are still there, they are slow, hard to say how slow, work for me here is so slow I don't get to them as much as I did in the past to say how slow they really are, I know by driving by them, not many plumbing trucks in the lots.


----------



## U&I Plumber (Feb 15, 2009)

Hell, not many construction trucks/vans on the roads period.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Mine is doing pretty good here ( Va .) and we have gas 
Cal


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

There now the title works on this entire subject. :thumbsup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

That title just made me lol. Thank you:thumbup:

Oh the humanity!!!!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Yea ILP sounds like a movie title :laughing: I'd give it a 5 star rating. I could so see a movie come out of this. :laughing: Coming to a theater near you this summer.

Staring Steve aka (Roast Duck)

A man on a mission to fill his Acetylene tanks, only to find out it was only a dream.

Nominated 3 times for a Oscar, Best Actor in a Leading Role.


----------

